# Your 2022-2023 Ski Season Thread



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2022)

It begins. 

*1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> It begins.
> 
> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone


* 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 13, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> * 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)*



nice. i priced out flights to every ski city for xmas week. its all quite steep. gonna stick to the east in december i guess. enjoy the early pow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)


*3. November 13, 2022: Brighton*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> nice. i priced out flights to every ski city for xmas week. its all quite steep. gonna stick to the east in december i guess. enjoy the early pow.


Looks like the pattern is now favoring the NE. Our storms have been shut off.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 13, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like the pattern is now favoring the NE. Our storms have been shut off.


Just as long as it does not melt out on you guys.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day

Belle first to open in Catskills today. Heading back tomorrow should be more terrain open. Happy to have a local WROD.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre

Good second day today. Algonquin got another grooming and skied better than yesterday; it was boiler plate but skied much smoother today. Maybe it was the good tune up I put on my skis. Seneca and Deer Run also opened up. Seneca was particularly fun with firm but very edgeable groomed snow. Glad I got 2 days in next week will be a busy time with family.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 20, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton


*4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 20, 2022)

So awesome to see other folks getting out!


----------



## urungus (Nov 21, 2022)

1. November 20, 2022 - Mount Snow Opening Day


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 21, 2022)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow

First day of the season, typical east coast hardpack but good to be on the snow


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 22, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ

And now the real fun begins - planning for:
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT

GO GO GO GO


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).


*5. November 22, 2022: Alta (great snow and no lines)*


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 22, 2022)

JimG. said:


> 1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
> 2) 11/19-Belleayre
> 
> Good second day today. Algonquin got another grooming and skied better than yesterday; it was boiler plate but skied much smoother today. Maybe it was the good tune up I put on my skis. Seneca and Deer Run also opened up. Seneca was particularly fun with firm but very edgeable groomed snow. Glad I got 2 days in next week will be a busy time with family.


planning be there friday if the weather holds to occasional showers.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 23, 2022)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow

Talked to some guy who drove from Maryland to ski Snow and Okemo. Quite the drive for ~5 trails.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> 5. November 22, 2022: Alta (great snow and no lines)


*6. November 23, 2022: Alta (first taste of powder for 22-23!)*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 24, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...


*7. November 24, 2022: Snowbird (early turkey turns)*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 25, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...


*8. November 25, 2022: Snowbird’s Tram Good Time (on the first ride of the new Tram and opening of Gad 2)*


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 26, 2022)

Great day #1 at Belleayre yesterday.  Rain stopped as we were booting up at the car, and started again as we were pulling out at 2:30.  Snow was super soft, spring-like and a great trail count forNovember.  really had a fun day.  Glad we made the drive in the rain.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 26, 2022)

1. November 23, 2022, Killington - typical early K.  Mouse trap was a treat guns on / no grooming
2. November 25, 2022, Stratton - after the rain cleared out it was a great late morning and afternoon. 4 nice trails off the top, nice soft snow, stayed warm.  No lines.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...


*9. November 26, 2022: Alta (afternoon turns in the new snow!)*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 27, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY

2.5 routes, one groomed, one with huge wales. 30k vert in 4 hours. laps. it appears my new gym habits have paid off, as i usually punk out after 10k on day 1.
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT

rolled the dice on the weather. it rained lightly most of the drive. a light mixed precip most of the day. got wet but never that bad. goggles were never an issue etc. never went to gate house. got 20k vert just on snowball>fling. soft snow in the warm wet.
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT

4 summit to mid-mountain routes. pretty impressive actually. snow started a bit rough due to the rain on friday, but got pretty ok as the sun came out, particularly on frank's. not too crowded, never had to wait more than a few chairs, even at peak time. drifter - the only 'beginner' run available - was a bit of a nightmare at times.
good weekend. stoked to be back on snow. stoked to have 4 days in before december.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2022)

Loon 11/25


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre

2 more trails open including Dot Nebel and they got Deer Run open to the base. Beautiful day and fun hardpack skiing.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 27, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
> 
> 4 summit to mid-mountain routes. pretty impressive actually. snow started a bit rough due to the rain on friday, but got pretty ok as the sun came out, particularly on frank's. not too crowded, never had to wait more than a few chairs, even at peak time. drifter - the only 'beginner' run available - was a bit of a nightmare at times.
> good weekend. stoked to be back on snow. stoked to have 4 days in before december.


fuck it felt dangerous out there though.  I was just waiting  for some jabroni to take out my kids.  Waaay too many people for those 4 trails.  Franks was best for sure.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 27, 2022)

NYDB said:


> 1. November 23, 2022, Killington - typical early K.  Mouse trap was a treat guns on / no grooming
> 2. November 25, 2022, Stratton - after the rain cleared out it was a great late morning and afternoon. 4 nice trails off the top, nice soft snow, stayed warm.  No lines.


3. November 26, 2022, Stratton.   Refreeze city.  sugar bump lines on sides of trails after 11am were some fun.  Great weather.


----------



## urungus (Nov 27, 2022)

1. November 20, 2022 - Mount Snow Opening Day
2. November 27, 2022 - Mount Snow - mild day, soft snow, uncrowded, got some nice turns in before tonight’s r**n


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...


*10. November 27, 2022: Snowbird (skiing with old friends on old favorites)*


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2022)

Loon 11/25
Loon 11/29


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre



More hardpack skiing.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 1, 2022)

JimG. said:


> 1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
> 2) 11/19-Belleayre
> 3) 11/26-Belleayre
> 4) 11/29-Belleayre
> ...


Was hoping for saturday at Bell, but weather doesn't look great.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 1, 2022)

Yea I scrapped vt hotels and was thinking windham Sunday but even there it’s gonna be a hard freeze. Dot gov says sun and high of 32. After a thorough soaking sat. Sucks.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2022)

My plan is Belle Fri and Sun.
I do have access to Windham on my Ikon base pass but Belle is closer and I prefer the terrain open there to what's at Windham anyway.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 1, 2022)

Today is #11. 8 at SR, 3 at loon. Planning on loon again tomorrow.

Staying home saturday, not sure about Sunday, blacked out at loon and the drive to SR probably not worth it after a monsoon and hard freeze. May call an audible and go to Pats, $37.50 with ragged pass discount. Probably break even on the gas to SR.


----------



## sice4 (Dec 1, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Today is #11. 8 at SR, 3 at loon. Planning on loon again tomorrow.
> 
> Staying home saturday, not sure about Sunday, blacked out at loon and the drive to SR probably not worth it after a monsoon and hard freeze. May call an audible and go to Pats, $37.50 with ragged pass discount. Probably break even on the gas to SR.


How do you think conditions will be at Loon tomorrow? Enough groomers with decent conditions to make a day trip from Boston worth it?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 2, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre



Fun day today. Nothing new open but they made more snow on Seneca and were blowing snow over on the east side of the ridge.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 3, 2022)

wish i played hooky for catskills yesterday. i fucking hate sitting at home on a winter saturday. burke already called it for today on social media. the radar looks disgusting. i'm gonna prob be a masochist and ski ice at windham tomorrow. oh well, time for coffee and soccer.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 4, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT

5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY - Glad I came out. Better than I expected it to be after the rain. Firm but totally skiable. The high speed six serves up 1350vertical fast and the 8 am opening is appreciated. I’ll leave at noon with 30k skied and the good sore in the legs, and be home by 3


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...


*11. December 4, 2022: Snowbird (Little Cloud storm fest)*


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre

Best day of the young season for me. Belle was cranking out the snowmaking on all open trails and a bunch of soon to open trails on the east side of the ridge. Conditions got better and better as the day went on and I just kept skiing until about 2:45 when I finally stopped for lunch. Amusingly my last run of the day was down Deer Run which I had avoided all day. Nobody else was on it, probably because it was nothing but a scraped off sheet of ice.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 5, 2022)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow

Pretty good day all things considered. Hop and Ridge were favorites.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 7, 2022)

JimG. said:


> 1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
> 2) 11/19-Belleayre
> 3) 11/26-Belleayre
> 4) 11/29-Belleayre
> ...


Looks like some snow in the forecast for Sunday.  Think we'll be up there.

Are the trails on the east side open now?  Sounds like maybe they were then they lost coverage in the rain?


----------



## RH29 (Dec 7, 2022)

JimG. said:


> 1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
> 2) 11/19-Belleayre
> 3) 11/26-Belleayre
> 4) 11/29-Belleayre
> ...


Belleayre was great on Sunday - my first and only day so far.


tnt1234 said:


> Looks like some snow in the forecast for Sunday.  Think we'll be up there.
> 
> Are the trails on the east side open now?  Sounds like maybe they were then they lost coverage in the rain?


East side was open with one top to bottom run. Snowmaking on another run was set up, but not going while we were there. Short hike required, either along the ridge (uphill traverse on skis), at mid mountain (skis off, walk on road) or lower mountain (skis off, short walk on mud/rocks).


----------



## lee (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi there, I am a newbie here. Great post, I also have an interest in that.


----------



## RH29 (Dec 8, 2022)

lee said:


> Hi there, I am a newbie here. Great post, I also have an interest in that.


Why does this sound like a bot?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 9, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-Belleayre

Only thing open on the east side is Onondaga. Warmth put a hurt on terrain expansion.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY 

6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH - Smooch a snowmaker! 19 trails equaled about 10 routes. 2100 vertical top to bottom skiing. good on loon. impressed with the options. their lifts are fast and move people. the 8pack is a thing.


----------



## Zand (Dec 10, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
> 2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
> 3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
> 4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
> ...


I'm still stuck on 1 day but definitely looking to ski this Tuesday and Loon was my most likely choice. How did Flume look like it was coming along? Would be awesome to have that!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2022)

Zand said:


> I'm still stuck on 1 day but definitely looking to ski this Tuesday and Loon was my most likely choice. How did Flume look like it was coming along? Would be awesome to have that!



guns all day t2b on flume with pretty impressive production. will be soon.


----------



## skef (Dec 10, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH - Smooch a snowmaker! 19 trails equaled about 10 routes. 2100 vertical top to bottom skiing. good on loon. impressed with the options.


I really like the variety of ways down they manage to create with limited open trails. Before hitting Loon regularly early-season I hadn’t really appreciated Sunset as a trail in its own right, but(t): it’s not a bad trail! (Lighter crowds help; mid-season, yeah, it’s basically just a crowded connector.)


----------



## bigbob (Dec 11, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
> 2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
> 3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
> 4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
> ...


I was there on Friday and the wind was carrying a lot of the snow away from the trail surface and temps where marginal, but they kept the upper mnt guns on. I would say by the end of this week Loon could have most of the main mountain open. I was also there the Friday before.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...


*12. December 10, 2022: Snowbird (Mineral Basin Debut)*


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2022)

Loon 11/25
Loon 11/29
Gunstock 12/11


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 11, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY
6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH

7) 12/11/22 - Stratton, VT - 6 routes. no lines. fast groomers. home by 530. ready for real snow and terrain. driving home in snowstorm with snow tires was sweet. they work.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2022)

NYDB said:


> 5. December 11, 2022 Snowbird
> cirque laps to the gad side and little cloud and gad 2.  started snowing at 11 on and off then in earnest after 2.
> 
> View attachment 55262
> ...


So what do you think of Snowbird?


----------



## NYDB (Dec 11, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> So what do you think of Snowbird?


in the words of my 14 yo

" this is definitely our best trip"

thanks to @thetrailboss and @ss20 for some tips.
we like the gad side alot more than the peruvian side ( although we had some great laps over there today as well) only got cliffed out once- good signage.  looking forward to tommorow and the continued dumpage.

this place in Feb in a deep year must be unbelievable


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 11, 2022)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow
6) 12/10/22-Jiminy Peak


----------



## ss20 (Dec 11, 2022)

NYDB said:


> in the words of my 14 yo
> 
> " this is definitely our best trip"
> 
> ...



Glad you liked it!  Normally I only ask for a beer in return, but I'll sleep on your hotel floor tonight to beat the road closure!!! 

As I said in my PM, look at tomorrow with apprehension.  Incredibly high avi danger.  Find a lift that will likely be open (Wilbere, mid-Gad, Baby Thunder) and lap it before the powder snobs show up.  

I selfishly like high avalanche danger storms.  Most of our hike-to terrain at Alta won't open til Wednesday and the powder seekers seems to forget that most gate drops are a day or 2 after the storm.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2022)

NYDB said:


> in the words of my 14 yo
> 
> " this is definitely our best trip"
> 
> ...


Gad Side is my preferred side as well. 

Happy to help.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 12, 2022)

_


----------



## slatham (Dec 12, 2022)

Late start but in the groove now:

Saturday- sunny Bromley
Sunday - snowy Bromley
Monday - freshly fallen snow at Stratton.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 12, 2022)

So we did Killington with a couple of friends on Saturday and that was ok at the best and scary in a few spots from the frozen cat tracks. We were able to do most of what was open till a friend sprained a wrist at least. Followed that up with Sunday at Okemo and that was marginally better in a few areas but with worse frozen cat tracks to deal with by riding side areas of the trails. Got to ride out a inch of fresh snow that made it scarier due to hiding the frozen cat track as ok. 

Board badly needing a edge sharpening ice or not. I Came home with the worst butt cheek bruise of my life.

The ride home out of Okemo was a little scary as we had frozen roads with a inch to two inches coming down from 3:30 till 6:30 drive time. Saw a fully burning car on the ride up Friday night. On the way home in the snow  a upside down pickup heading southbound and a 10-12 car scattered pile up over a 1/4 mile on the Northbound lanes.

Anyone else ride Killington or Okemo this weekend?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-Belleayre
8) 12/10-Belleayre

Looks like I'm back at Belle tomorrow and Wednesday. Oh yeah, I'm getting a little bored at the same hill every day so far but frankly there is no incentive to travel twice as far each way to ski on my Beast 365 pass. I guess I could go to Windham with my IKON base pass included with the 365 but the place does not thrill me. Snowmaking and open terrain at Belle have been well managed by ORDA. Hoping for some new terrain tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow
6) 12/10/22-Jiminy Peak
7) 12/12/22-Mount Snow

Great day with a little fresh snow. Finally feeling like winter.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 12, 2022)

just seeing snow in the valleys and frosty trees on the mountains in the distance makes a huge psychic difference


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

Really does make a big psychological difference to see real snow.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 12, 2022)

1. November 23, 2022, Killington
2. November 25, 2022, Stratton
3. November 26, 2022, Stratton.
4. December 10, 2022 Snowbird
5. December 11, 2022 Snowbird
6. December 12. 2022 Snowbird - 19" in 24 hr. they opened everything but road to provo more or less. a few lifts were delayed but got on tram early and things opened up. got some crazy deep runs.    supposed to snow the next couple of days also.  jesus.   have to fly home unfortunately.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

Glad you got lucky with the snow on your trip!
Headin to Idaho next month hoping I get some freshies as well


----------



## ss20 (Dec 12, 2022)

NYDB said:


> 1. November 23, 2022, Killington
> 2. November 25, 2022, Stratton
> 3. November 26, 2022, Stratton.
> 4. December 10, 2022 Snowbird
> ...



Yes a lot more opened up than I thought it would.  I had a high intermediate AM lesson which was a slight bummer but I got out in the PM and it was AMAZING.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 12, 2022)

NYDB said:


> 1. November 23, 2022, Killington
> 2. November 25, 2022, Stratton
> 3. November 26, 2022, Stratton.
> 4. December 10, 2022 Snowbird
> ...


You timed it right. I bet staying up there worked out well today considering that the road was closed overnight.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 13, 2022)

I was just attempting to post my signature which apparently you don't see on Mobile.

Okemo 12/9
Stowe 12/10
Killington 12/11

Ski Visits in PA
Ski Visits in VT 3

Total Ski Visits 3


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 13, 2022)

Sunday at Bell was a nice day.  Headwalls didn't hold the snow so well, but by the end of the day the 3" made difference on the low angle stuff.

Big storm this weekend - trying to sort out stuff to get up there.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 13, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I was just attempting to post my signature which apparently you don't see on Mobile.
> 
> Okemo 12/9
> Stowe 12/10
> Killington 12/11



What did you think of Okemo on Friday? and Killington on Sunday?

I did Okemo in Sunday and it was a not a great time lol. Friday must of been rougher then Sunday but maybe not.
I did Killington on Saturday and it too was rough with Cat track ice patches


----------



## JimG. (Dec 14, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-Belleayre
8) 12/10-Belleayre
9) 12/13-Belleayre

Bluebird and cold. Lots of snowmaking going on and everything skiing well. They got Wanatuska open and it skied great. Best conditions of the season so far plus 3-4" of natural to make everything look purty. Dot Nebel had fresh manmade all day top to bottom. 




Snow in the forecast.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 14, 2022)

Today was #21. Kind of a screwed up day, first run school nurse called. Snuck in three more and then blamed traffic. 8 days at SR, 7 at loon, 5 at ragged, 1 at pats. Good news is one dose of antibiotics and the kid is cured, school policy is to stay out a day, got a skiing buddy tomorrow.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 16, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-Belleayre
8) 12/10-Belleayre
9) 12/13-Belleayre
10) 12/15-Belleayre

Good skiing yesterday. Belle claiming 13" of heavy wet snow down already and another 3-5" on the way. 
Tomorrow should be good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...


*13. December 15, 2022: Brighton (cold night and new snow)
14. December 16, 2022: Alta/Snowbird (100" base, earliest run down Alf's, Baldy Express opening)*


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 17, 2022)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow
6) 12/10/22-Jiminy Peak
7) 12/12/22-Mount Snow
8) 12/17/22-Jiminy Peak


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 18, 2022)

Skied Friday and Saturday at Belle.

Friday was great - the snow was dense, but boy, was it fun....

Friday night, the snow got a lot lighter, and Saturday they opened a bunch up that was closed for the whole storm, and they were simply fantastic.  fortunate to be in the right place at the right time to be the first two civilians down Belleayre Run when they dropped the rope.  Awesome run.  Trail got immediately tracked out!  So fun to watch....

Urtha...something, something....was sick. Mohawk, awesome, Winisook, great....

Just two incredible days.  So thankful for them.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 18, 2022)

NYDB said:


> 1. November 23, 2022, Killington
> 2. November 25, 2022, Stratton
> 3. November 26, 2022, Stratton.
> 4. December 10, 2022 Snowbird
> ...


7. December 16, 2022 Stratton 
8. December 17, 2022 Stratton

Friday storm day riding.  8” down when lifts spun.  24” at least at upper mountain by days end.  Got to park in the garage.  Always a bonus on a storm day. Stratton was great trying to get everything open.  Lift lines for about an hour.  Only upper mountain lift was Ursa so there was so much untracked as the day went on.  

Saturday was a different animal. Out early with intentions to lap snow bowl lift until the crowds became too much. That happened after 2 runs (later I found out ursa was down for a bit early and lines weren’t bad to non existent as the day went on) So I went for a hike to find less people and more untracked.  Was a pleasant afternoon for sure


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-Belleayre
8) 12/10-Belleayre
9) 12/13-Belleayre
10) 12/15-Belleayre
11) 12/17-Belleayre powder day 19"

Arrived 8:30 out on snow at 9. Ski on at Lift 8 all day; Express Quad was a short wait. Belle reported 19" total and that is accurate IMO. I skied everything save for steep trees. Snow was dense; I don't remember bottoming out anywhere and my skis had no damage which amazed me since this snow fell on mostly bare ground. I skied until 2:30 and called it a day; went to Phonecia Diner for some food and then home. Felt good on my first pow day of the season; usually I'm wiped out after a day like that.





Belle has been good to me early season and yesterday was the big payoff. Time to start skiing up in VT next week.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Skied Friday and Saturday at Belle.
> 
> Friday was great - the snow was dense, but boy, was it fun....
> 
> ...


Utsayantha was nice as was Goat Path


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY
6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH
7) 12/11/22 - Stratton, VT

8) 12/17/22 - Stratton, VT - what a day! played perfectly. drove 95>91 to skirt the storm. motel near the MA/VT border. a safe drive in the morning, arriving at 7:30. snagged an early access gondola before 8. skied 7+ hours in deep pow. the lines vanished as the day wore on. what a day

9) 12/18/22 - Killington, VT - K in great shape after the storm. groomers skiing lovely. naturals skiing bumpy. trees skiing well but in need of caution. some beautiful soft bumps on vertigo, ovation, royal flush. great first killington day

i am off to NC for xmas thursday to Monday, and heading up to maine when i get back til new years eve. hoping this weekends situation comes in colder than expected!


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 19, 2022)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow
6) 12/10/22-Jiminy Peak
7) 12/12/22-Mount Snow
8) 12/17/22-Jiminy Peak
9) 12/19/22-Mount Snow

Awesome day of skiing. Went 9-3 and hit every open trail (and some unopened ones ). Snow was great, even got into some woods. Ledge>Exhibition>Yard Sale was best run, soft bumps the whole way down.


----------



## Zand (Dec 20, 2022)

Probably done with the 2022 portion of 2022-23. 

1. Wachusett 11/23
2. Stratton 12/17
3. Killington 12/20

Quantity is a large improvement over last year so far (didn't get day 3 till March) and quality is good so far. Wachusett was a shake out the cobwebs type day and did the trick. Stratton was a 24"+ powder day. Killington was as good as you can get on a non-powder day in the early season.

Hope the upcoming storm is just a quick setback and we're back to good in short time.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 21, 2022)

Launching my season at Killington tomorrow. I'm the tall guy with the AZ sticker on my helmet. Say hi if you see me.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 21, 2022)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
  2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
  3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
  4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
  5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow
  6) 12/10/22-Jiminy Peak
  7) 12/12/22-Mount Snow
  8) 12/17/22-Jiminy Peak
  9) 12/19/22-Mount Snow
10) 12/21/22-Mount Snow

Beautiful bluebird day for the first day of Winter. Snow was still great just getting a bit thin. Not looking forward to the incoming unfrozen precipitation.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 22, 2022)

great sunset shots. i usually call it around 3. i should prob push to last chair in mid December for some of that. 4 pm chair up, extended safety meeting, sunset cruise down sounds pretty chill


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks, I always try to catch last chair a few times in December. Been lucky with great sunsets on the solstice the past couple years.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 22, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-Belleayre
8) 12/10-Belleayre
9) 12/13-Belleayre
10) 12/15-Belleayre
11) 12/17-Belleayre powder day 19"
12) 12/20-Killington
13) 12/21-Killington



Had to get up to K for my first VT skiing of the year and to beat the annual holiday washout. Spent Tuesday in the trees mostly; some were surprisingly good with deep coverage and others were pretty scraped off. As an example, Low Rider was good to my surprise, but Patsy's was skied off in many places. Maybe just more traffic going through. I stayed out of trees that were roped. Also enjoyed skiing snowmaking trails with just natural snow. I know I'm getting old the mountain was foggy especially at the summit and the light got very flat especially in the PM. Tough to ski when you can't see the terrain. Wednesday was devoted to bumps and cruisers. Steeper trails like Highline and Cascade had gotten rutted out and thin but lower angle bumps like Vagabond and Ridge Run were a lot of fun and still full of soft snow. Hope the washout is minor!


----------



## Zand (Dec 22, 2022)

Wish I ran into you Tuesday. Sure was a good day. Agreed on Low Rider being surprisingly good. I never got up to Ridge Run but Vagabond and Great Bear were terrific.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 22, 2022)

Zand said:


> Wish I ran into you Tuesday. Sure was a good day. Agreed on Low Rider being surprisingly good. I never got up to Ridge Run but Vagabond and Great Bear were terrific.


After reading your report it's a miracle we did not see each other. I arrived at 10:30 and also parked at Vale. I did not think to go to the light but otherwise we skied the same terrain. Highline was very good all natural. Great Bear was good reminded me of the old days when it was always natural only. Powerline was also good before it got scraped off.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 25, 2022)

Day 4 Roundtop Opening Day. 1 degree at the bell.  Great man made conditions with an assault going on all but 3 trails.  They were definitely close to or maxing out their 5000 GPH.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 25, 2022)

30 days - likely a personal record pre Christmas but I don't remember.

Ragged - 11
Loon - 10
Sunday river - 8
Pats - 1

Looking good for 100 but have to work a bunch first half of January.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> 13. December 15, 2022: Brighton (cold night and new snow)
> 14. December 16, 2022: Alta/Snowbird (100" base, earliest run down Alf's, Baldy Express opening)


*15. December 23, 2022: Brighton Night with the Daughter.
16. December 24, 2022: Alta (High Traverse on a Sleeper Powder Day)*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 27, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY
6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH
7) 12/11/22 - Stratton, VT
8) 12/17/22 - Stratton, VT
9) 12/18/22 - Killington, VT

10) 12/27/22 - Tremblant, QC - wow! What a great day. Deep pow, often untracked, in the trees all day. Parked at north, started early, ran singles line, avoiding the main base and managed to ski a hard 25k with minimal lines or annoyance. The lines are there but there’s a way to work around it. Followed the Tremblant teen freeski team into a side route of sensation haut. Thought they knew what they were doing. They didn’t. Single track cliff descent full of roots and stumps. Otherwise great day, every run was awesome. The Canadian $ is 1.35 usd! They reported 150 cm (five feet) since sat. 20 cm last night. So today was a real pow day, not leftovers.  Posting from a hot tub at a super8. There’s a 2-3 story water slide too lol


----------



## JimG. (Dec 27, 2022)

Glad your drive was rewarded.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 27, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-Belleayre
8) 12/10-Belleayre
9) 12/13-Belleayre
10) 12/15-Belleayre
11) 12/17-Belleayre powder day 19"
12) 12/20-Killington
13) 12/21-Killington
14) 12/27-Belleayre

Belleayre was great today. Better coverage than the last time I skied there after the 19" storm. Other than Dreamcatcher everything was open and pretty damn good. It must have snowed there recently they had a net gain in coverage in the trees. And they made a ton of snow. Heading back tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 28, 2022)

1) Okemo 12/9
2) Stowe 12/10
3) Killington 12/11
4) Roundtop 12/24
5) Roundtop12/26
6) Roundtop 12/28

Got my first skinning session in this morning before 2 hours of good skiing at Roundtop.  Mnt Ops has done a fantastic job making a ton of snow in this cold snap


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 28, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY
6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH
7) 12/11/22 - Stratton, VT
8) 12/17/22 - Stratton, VT
9) 12/18/22 - Killington, VT
10) 12/27/22 - Tremblant, QC

11) 12/28/22 - Tremblant, QC - another great day. 2-3” overnight to refresh an already very soft situation. Perhaps the best consistent all day all mountain conditions I’ve ever skied in the east. Spent the morning hitting all the north side glades, then skied the south side upper mountain chair when the lines at north base got big. the lines did get big but again I managed to avoid them almost entirely. they are kinda conservative and some terrain remain closed and it made for some epic fucking poaching. 30k vert of powder skiing in 7 hours.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 28, 2022)

Two other Tremblant thoughts…

It’s Stratton north in that it has really good tree skiing that punches above its weight class, and a clientele nearly completely disinterested in skiing trees. Mining fresh all day.

And, the reason I hated Tremblant in the past is because I came with a group of couples. This is wrong. Do not do that. Do not do anything that will cause you to want to spend anytime at the south side Epcot center France exhibit. Basing out of the north side makes a tremendous difference. Also being alone makes even the burliest lift line not SO bad.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2022)

and then the sun came out …

with plentiful leftover pow too


----------



## JimG. (Dec 29, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-Belleayre
8) 12/10-Belleayre
9) 12/13-Belleayre
10) 12/15-Belleayre
11) 12/17-Belleayre powder day 19"
12) 12/20-Killington
13) 12/21-Killington
14) 12/27-Belleayre
15) 12/28-Belleayre

So the word around the hill at Belle is that since the last big 19" storm it has snowed a bit every day for a total additional accumulation of 12-15". This explains why there is such good coverage here. Low angle trees were excellent:





Did a lap on steeper tree terrain in Winnisook glade and it was still low tide; hit a ton of sticks and pebbles. Skipped the cliff on Dreamcatcher and jumped in lower down on Deer Run and it was pretty good. Also saw plenty of coverage on Tomahawk lift line skied it from the top which I rarely do:




Plenty of nice little bumps in many places too. Yahoo and Winnisook skied great. Really everything did! 

Enjoyed talking to folks on the lifts which is not my usual style but it was fairly crowded so I decided to be a talker. Word from several employees is that there are active discussions going on at the state level to rename most of the trails. Glad I will be a person who remembers and refers to all trails by the original names. Heading back tomorrow.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 29, 2022)

Thinking about Belle monday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY
6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH
7) 12/11/22 - Stratton, VT
8) 12/17/22 - Stratton, VT
9) 12/18/22 - Killington, VT
10) 12/27/22 - Tremblant, QC
11) 12/28/22 - Tremblant, QC

12) 12/29/22 - Tremblant, QC - Another fine day of skiing in gorgeous 30 degree sunshine. But oh my the crowds have arrived. I got a hot 9000 vertical in from 8:20 to 10:00 and then basically was in unavoidable lines til I called it at 3. It’s fine. The skiing in between the lines was excellent stuff. I had good music, good reading material, and I still skied 22500 and could have pushed to 25k or 30k if I kept skiing - lines did die down after 2:30. But I was fine calling it. One more day at Tremblant tomorrow. Then a sick downtown Montreal hotel and a fine dinner in the city before jetting down to Bolton or mount Ellen for a half day on NYE. solid. I did discover that they start loading at 8 am. The website says 830. I’m on it at 8 tmrw for hot crispy groomers before anyone turns up.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 29, 2022)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
  2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
  3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
  4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
  5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow
  6) 12/10/22-Jiminy Peak
  7) 12/12/22-Mount Snow
  8) 12/17/22-Jiminy Peak
  9) 12/19/22-Mount Snow
10) 12/21/22-Mount Snow
11) 12/29/22-Jiminy Peak


The fact this is called a glade tells you all you need to know about the level of gapers that ski here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2022)

> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...



*17. December 29, 2022: Burke, Vermont (homecoming with the Mrs.)*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> *17. December 29, 2022: Burke, Vermont (homecoming with the Mrs.)*


How’s it skiing?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> How’s it skiing?


Technical skiing.

Main runs that have snowmaking were ice or LG. Lower mountain was decent, but limited to two routes. Natural snow runs that are open are pretty thin.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 29, 2022)

1. November 23, 2022, Killington
2. November 25, 2022, Stratton
3. November 26, 2022, Stratton.
4. December 10, 2022 Snowbird
5. December 11, 2022 Snowbird
6. December 12. 2022 Snowbird
7. December 16, 2022 Stratton
8. December 17, 2022 Stratton
9. December 27, 2022 Magic
10. December 28, 2022 Stratton
11 December 29, 2022 Magic.  opened up some of the Westside today.  Awesome afternoon  in the warm sun


----------



## Zand (Dec 29, 2022)

JimG. said:


> 1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
> 2) 11/19-Belleayre
> 3) 11/26-Belleayre
> 4) 11/29-Belleayre
> ...


I feel jealous about how fun Belleayre always sounds when you report from there. Sounds like it has a good amount of fun terrain. I wish my local hill actually had some fun natural terrain like that, I would actually go there more than once or twice a year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2022)

I’m tempted to spend money at belle the next time I’m feeling Catskills motivated even tho windham is free! I like seeing ORDA do well


----------



## JimG. (Dec 29, 2022)

Zand said:


> I feel jealous about how fun Belleayre always sounds when you report from there. Sounds like it has a good amount of fun terrain. I wish my local hill actually had some fun natural terrain like that, I would actually go there more than once or twice a year.


Belle is not a consistently steep or challenging hill in general. It is an intermediate heaven. There are some steep pitches and it gets decent snowfall, better than Windham or Hunter. There are some good trees to ski. Until 2 years ago when they completed the new snowmaking infrastructure I was never impressed with their snowmaking but the past 2 seasons they have blown a ton of snow. It helps a lot that Bruce Transue, formerly from Hunter, is now the general manager and many of his ex-Hunter snowmakers are now at Belle. In addition, Bruce listened to customers who complained about overgrooming and not enough bumps. There are always trails devoted to bumps now and that really ups the fun factor.

I'll admit I've been gushing about it this season and they have really delivered for me as my local hill.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 29, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Thinking about Belle monday.


Thinking of going Sunday but also considering Monday. Early Sunday should be good.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 30, 2022)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY
6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH
7) 12/11/22 - Stratton, VT
8) 12/17/22 - Stratton, VT
9) 12/18/22 - Killington, VT
10) 12/27/22 - Tremblant, QC
11) 12/28/22 - Tremblant, QC
12) 12/29/22 - Tremblant, QC

13) 12/30/22 - Tremblant, QC - with warm temps overnight the pow party is over. I started at 7:45 with first tracks - somehow my pass scanned fine. I beat the hell outta the crowd and have 10k down by 9:15. But a day in Montreal is preferable to this especially considering how great the past 3 days were. I’ll head out by 11.


----------



## Zand (Dec 30, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Belle is not a consistently steep or challenging hill in general. It is an intermediate heaven. There are some steep pitches and it gets decent snowfall, better than Windham or Hunter. There are some good trees to ski. Until 2 years ago when they completed the new snowmaking infrastructure I was never impressed with their snowmaking but the past 2 seasons they have blown a ton of snow. It helps a lot that Bruce Transue, formerly from Hunter, is now the general manager and many of his ex-Hunter snowmakers are now at Belle. In addition, Bruce listened to customers who complained about overgrooming and not enough bumps. There are always trails devoted to bumps now and that really ups the fun factor.
> 
> I'll admit I've been gushing about it this season and they have really delivered for me as my local hill.


Low angle is fine...especially in an area with not much snow. I'd love Wachusett if they devoted one or two trails to bumps (or at least let them go ungroomed when the natural is good) and cut a couple glades. They actually have some decent lines through the pines at the summit, but they also have patrol that is as strict as Vail mountains so you're risking it by skiing off trail. It's extremely rare to have a trail go more than 12 hours without grooming (yes they groom twice daily) and after a snowstorm you're lucky if they leave one trail alone for a day or two. They usually seed bumps on a small section of one trail, but the patterns are always shit and they usually end up bulletproof within days and unskiable until a warmup occurs.

I know the Cats get a lot more snow than the Worcester Hills so it helps their cause, but you're lucky to have a hill that caters to more than just groomer skiers. I enjoyed Gore and Whiteface when I visited...the ORDA places seem to have a cool laid back vibe to them and Belleayre sounds like it fits in with the others.


Also, I've never had any interest at all in Tremblant but that may have changed because of this thread also. Lol


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 30, 2022)

1) Okemo 12/9
2) Stowe 12/10
3) Killington 12/11
4) Roundtop 12/24
5) Roundtop12/26
6) Roundtop 12/28
7) Roundtop 12/30

Soft Cream Cheese snow today.  another fine climb this morning, no jacket, hats, or gloves.  Crazy that 6 days ago the temperature was 34 degrees colder at 8 AM!


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 31, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Thinking of going Sunday but also considering Monday. Early Sunday should be good.


Rain sunday, no?  

Hoping for spring conditions monday.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 31, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Belle is not a consistently steep or challenging hill in general. It is an intermediate heaven. There are some steep pitches and it gets decent snowfall, better than Windham or Hunter. There are some good trees to ski. Until 2 years ago when they completed the new snowmaking infrastructure I was never impressed with their snowmaking but the past 2 seasons they have blown a ton of snow. It helps a lot that Bruce Transue, formerly from Hunter, is now the general manager and many of his ex-Hunter snowmakers are now at Belle. In addition, Bruce listened to customers who complained about overgrooming and not enough bumps. There are always trails devoted to bumps now and that really ups the fun factor.
> 
> I'll admit I've been gushing about it this season and they have really delivered for me as my local hill.


Yeah, they came out strong this season for sure.  I always assume the model of the state run properties is a little different - and unfair to their competitors! - like, sure, lets make snow!  Keep our people employed, and give our tax payers a place to play...

And I agree, their attitude toward moguls, and tree skiing is great.

And I see they mowed the Tomahawk lift line this year!  I don't think they did a few years ago. 

The steep pitches are short, but they make the most of it.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 31, 2022)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-slush.
8) 12/10-Belleayre
9) 12/13-Belleayre
10) 12/15-Belleayre
11) 12/17-Belleayre powder day 19"
12) 12/20-Killington
13) 12/21-Killington
14) 12/27-Belleayre
15) 12/28-Belleayre
16) 12/30-Belleayre

Well, the warmth has taken care of the natural snow, what little is left now is pretty much just manky slush and not fun to ski. But the snowmaking trails are still in good shape and the bumps, while still small, were a lot of fun and kind of made up for the snow loss. Skier's right bump line on Yahoo and skier's left bump line on Belleayre Run were awesome and I skied both 3x which is rare for me at Belle where I rarely repeat trails unless it's a powder day. The sun never came out which helped as it was plenty warm anyway. I'm off over the weekend and will return to ski and survey the damage on Monday @tnt1234.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 31, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, they came out strong this season for sure.  I always assume the model of the state run properties is a little different - and unfair to their competitors! - like, sure, lets make snow!  Keep our people employed, and give our tax payers a place to play...
> 
> And I agree, their attitude toward moguls, and tree skiing is great.
> 
> ...


As a NYS taxpayer I simply assume that all of my NY taxes go to Belle so the more the state contributes to skiing the happier I am.

They did mow and trim Tomahawk lift line this past summer. There can be a lot of dangerous puckerbrush in there, one of the reasons I rarely ski it. It was pretty tame this season.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 1, 2023)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY
6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH
7) 12/11/22 - Stratton, VT
8) 12/17/22 - Stratton, VT
9) 12/18/22 - Killington, VT
10) 12/27/22 - Tremblant, QC
11) 12/28/22 - Tremblant, QC
12) 12/29/22 - Tremblant, QC
13) 12/30/22 - Tremblant, QC

14) 12/31/22 - Sugarbush, VT - whatever. Lincoln Peak groomers from 8-11 on the way home. It was fine. Got home by 6 pm for a low key New Year’s Eve with my partner and cat. Miley Cyrus’ special was actually awesome. She performed many songs with David Byrne of Talking Heads, and Dolly Parton. It was a classy music variety show. I am glad I did not drag my ass to MSG for phish. Happy new year all.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 1, 2023)

Phish was great Friday night.

Trying to find a link to the gag from last night.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 1, 2023)

tnt1234 said:


> Phish was great Friday night.
> 
> Trying to find a link to the gag from last night.



I saw bohemian rhapsody jungle boogie and ny ny on the setlist, so I presume it was somewhere in there. I don’t like the kitsch/gimmicks. I know that’s phish NYE par. I just want them to do back to back 20 min jams all night and that’s not what they do anymore so I’ve mostly tuned out. I used to go to phish or biscuits every new years. Now I’m glad to not go out in the city on NYE.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Jan 1, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
> 2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
> 3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
> 4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
> ...


Happy new year be better than last year for all of us


----------



## NYDB (Jan 1, 2023)

NYDB said:


> 1. November 23, 2022, Killington
> 2. November 25, 2022, Stratton
> 3. November 26, 2022, Stratton.
> 4. December 10, 2022 Snowbird
> ...


12. December 30, 2022 Magic.  really fun day of technical riding with the oldest kiddo.  lotsa Rock and river hopping.  watching the base completely melt away throughout the day was a bit of a bummer though.  looking forward to some cold and the annual mlk storm.  bright sunshine and mid 50's at the beach ain't  bad though for January plan B


----------



## RH29 (Jan 2, 2023)

1) 12/4/22 - Belleayre
2) 12/18/22 - Mohawk
3) 12/20/22 - Southington
4) 12/27/22 - Bolton Valley
5) 12/28/22 - Jay Peak
6) 12/30/22 - Berkshire East


----------



## Zand (Jan 2, 2023)

Day 4....just kidding. Have my skis but yeah...no. Maybe in August.


----------



## urungus (Jan 3, 2023)

urungus said:


> 1. November 20, 2022 - Mount Snow Opening Day
> 2. November 27, 2022 - Mount Snow - mild day, soft snow, uncrowded, got some nice turns in before tonight’s r**n


3. December 2, 2022 - Mount Snow
4. December 5, 2022 - Mount Snow
5. December 11, 2022 - Mount Snow / Berkshire East - 5th chair on new Sundance Express, Berkshire East opening day
6. December 14, 2022 - back yard
7. December 17, 2022 - Berkshire East
8. December 18, 2022 - Berkshire East
9. December 19, 2022 - Mount Snow
10. December 20, 2022 - Mount Snow
11. December 21, 2022 - Stowe
12. December 26, 2022 - Berkshire East
13. December 28, 2022 - Berkshire East
14. December 29, 2022 - Pico
15. December 31, 2022 - Berkshire East


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 3, 2023)

jimmywilson69

1) Okemo 12/9
2) Stowe 12/10
3) Killington 12/11
4) Roundtop 12/24
5) Roundtop12/26
6) Roundtop 12/28
7) Roundtop 12/30
8) Roundtop 12/31
9) Roundtop 1/2

This warm rain sucks...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2023)

> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...


*18. January 3, 2023: Sugarloaf (homecoming for the Mrs. Skiing the favorites with nice WG groomed conditions).*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2023)

> 1. November 4, 2022: Brighton Bone Zone
> 2. November 12, 2022: Brighton (four lifts and midseason conditions?!)
> 3. November 13, 2022: Brighton
> 4. November 20, 2022: Snowbird (great first day with lots of open terrain and no crowds).
> ...


*19. January 4, 2023: Sugarloaf (Spring Skiing in January (?) with the Girls)*


----------



## ThatGuy (Saturday at 1:49 PM)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
  2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
  3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
  4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
  5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow
  6) 12/10/22-Jiminy Peak
  7) 12/12/22-Mount Snow
  8) 12/17/22-Jiminy Peak
  9) 12/19/22-Mount Snow
10) 12/21/22-Mount Snow
11) 12/29/22-Jiminy Peak
12) 12/30/22-Jiminy Peak
13)     1/6/23-Jiminy Peak
14)     1/7/23-Jiminy Peak


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Saturday at 5:30 PM)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY
6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH
7) 12/11/22 - Stratton, VT
8) 12/17/22 - Stratton, VT
9) 12/18/22 - Killington, VT
10) 12/27/22 - Tremblant, QC
11) 12/28/22 - Tremblant, QC
12) 12/29/22 - Tremblant, QC
13) 12/30/22 - Tremblant, QC
14) 12/31/22 - Sugarbush, VT

15) 01/07/23 - Loon, NH - 4” of new snow with some of it falling after the groom made for some great early morning runs. It got skied out fast but loon impressed me with the amount of terrain open wall to wall, considering the weather. Also, today was sold out for day tickets as of yesterday, and there were really no notable lift lines, so good on them for crowd management. I skied 45k vertical today and there more than a couple of powdery turns to be had.

Map to show how much loon had opened. Only the woods and the stuff under the double was closed. The side trails by the 8 were closed for racers.


----------



## thebigo (Sunday at 7:32 PM)

Today was number 41.

21 ragged
11 loon
8 sunday river
1 pats

Best part of the weekend was the youngest finally beginning her race training. Long time coming, the wife and I actually got an hour alone in the bar.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sunday at 7:51 PM)

1) 10/28/22 - Big Snow, NJ
2) 11/23/22 - Windham, NY
3) 11/25/22 - Sugarbush, VT
4) 11/26/22 - Stratton, VT
5) 12/04/22 - Windham NY
6) 12/10/22 - Loon NH
7) 12/11/22 - Stratton, VT
8) 12/17/22 - Stratton, VT
9) 12/18/22 - Killington, VT
10) 12/27/22 - Tremblant, QC
11) 12/28/22 - Tremblant, QC
12) 12/29/22 - Tremblant, QC
13) 12/30/22 - Tremblant, QC
14) 12/31/22 - Sugarbush, VT
15) 01/07/23 - Loon, NH

16) 01/08/23 - Stratton, VT - Ikon pass early ups at 7:45. Skied for 2.5 hours on crispy groomers and some gunpowder. Home by 2:30. Really hope some snow comes for next weekend.


----------



## Zand (Sunday at 8:52 PM)

In the middle of 12 consecutive 11 hour days of work so I didnt have a choice this weekend, but even if I could've gone theres no way I would've. Thats dedication to drive from NYC to ski limited hardback haha.


----------



## JimG. (Monday at 6:43 PM)

1) 11/18/22-Belleayre opening day
2) 11/19-Belleayre
3) 11/26-Belleayre
4) 11/29-Belleayre
5) 12/2-Belleayre
6) 12/4-Belleayre
7) 12/9-Belleayre
8) 12/10-Belleayre
9) 12/13-Belleayre
10) 12/15-Belleayre
11) 12/17-Belleayre powder day 19"
12) 12/20-Killington
13) 12/21-Killington
14) 12/27-Belleayre
15) 12/28-Belleayre
16) 12/30-Belleayre
17) 1/7/23-Belleayre
18) 1/8-Belleayre

     So, I decided to ski on the 7th just to see the extent of the damage and I was shocked at the good coverage and numbers of trails open. Natural snow was gone but snowmaking trails were in good shape without bare patches. There was even some snowmaking going on. Things got firm and icy late in the day. 
    I went on the 8th to see if they made any snowmaking progress. Tons of active snowmaking and many trails had been touched up overnight. I thought the skiing was very good. They were blasting Belleayre Run and Winnisook all day and the afternoon bumps on Winnisook were just fantastic! 
   No pics didn't feel like exposing my hands to the snowmaking storm. Looking forward to heading back on Wed & Thurs.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Tuesday at 8:55 AM)

fuck me for considering tremblant AGAIN this weekend when i had my hearts set on saddleback and sugarloaf AGAIN.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Tuesday at 9:12 AM)

fuck it

plattsburgh hotel booked for friday
tremblant hotel for saturday
burlington hotel for sunday

ski tremblant sat-sun and hit sugarbush bolton or killington on the way home monday.

weather.com has about 16" of new snow coming Thursday to Saturday while new england gets pissed upon AGAIN


----------



## NYDB (Tuesday at 10:52 AM)

KustyTheKlown said:


> fuck me for considering tremblant AGAIN this weekend when i had my hearts set on saddleback and sugarloaf AGAIN.


I'm surprised you don't send it out west more for long weekends ( or just move out there as a youngish single guy) your like 30 minutes from Newark Airport or less right?  maybe your work isn't flexible like that.  1/2 the skiing but twice the quality.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Tuesday at 10:57 AM)

NYDB said:


> I'm surprised you don't send it out west more for long weekends ( or just move out there as a youngish single guy) your like 30 minutes from Newark Airport or less right?  maybe your work isn't flexible like that.  1/2 the skiing but twice the quality.



i'm 37 with a partner who doesn't ski and we both have legitimate careers based in new york city. my family and all my friends are here too. and i love the cultural opportunities that come with living in NYC. those wouldn't be matched even in Denver or seattle. 

i can afford to drive 300 miles and stay in a super8 every weekend. i can't afford to fly + rent car + hotel constantly and it would be way too rushed to go for weekends. and i cant constantly be taking Mondays and Fridays off of work.

i used to go out west 2-3 times a season. i would do a long 8-9 day week around xmas, a long weekend around mlk, and a week around presidents day.

my girlfriends bday is 12/21 and we celebrate xmas with her family, so the xmas opportunity is now really only 26th-31 (i get back to spend nye with her). that's too rushed and too expensive to go west at peak holiday.

for the past few years i have adjusted by going out west for one 2week+ chunk in late feb. consolidating all the costs into one big western trip each year where i ski 10-15 days.


----------



## jimk (Tuesday at 1:13 PM)

thebigo said:


> Today was number 41.
> 
> 21 ragged
> 11 loon
> ...


That's amazing that you already have 41 days.  I'm at zero, had personal and medical issues this winter, but should be good to go in a couple weeks.  Plan to do my annual winter migrationn to UT again.  Dreaming of lots of good spring ski days out there.  Great job with the daughter.  If your kids fall in love with skiing you're golden forever!


----------



## ThatGuy (Tuesday at 5:58 PM)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow
6) 12/10/22-Jiminy Peak
7) 12/12/22-Mount Snow
8) 12/17/22-Jiminy Peak
9) 12/19/22-Mount Snow
10) 12/21/22-Mount Snow
11) 12/29/22-Jiminy Peak
12) 12/30/22-Jiminy Peak
13) 1/6/23-Jiminy
14) 1/7/23-Jiminy Peak
15) 1/9/23-Little Ski Hill
16) 1/10/23-Brundage

Got lucky with some fresh snow, last year was the opposite. Love Brundage, perfect mountain for me. Easy well spaced trees boundary too boundary without too much stuff to get in over your head. Also great views.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Tuesday at 6:23 PM)

nice! the brundage/tamarack indy trip is def on my list


----------



## ThatGuy (Yesterday at 9:29 PM)

1) 11/21/22-Mount Snow
2) 11/23/22-Mount Snow
3) 12/03/22-Jiminy Peak
4) 12/04/22-Jiminy Peak
5) 12/05/22-Mount Snow
6) 12/10/22-Jiminy Peak
7) 12/12/22-Mount Snow
8) 12/17/22-Jiminy Peak
9) 12/19/22-Mount Snow
10) 12/21/22-Mount Snow
11) 12/29/22-Jiminy Peak
12) 12/30/22-Jiminy Peak
13) 1/6/23-Jiminy Peak
14) 1/7/23-Jiminy Peak
15) 1/9/23-Little Ski Hill
16) 1/10/23-Brundage
17) 1/11/23-Tamarack

Lapped the summit chair most of the day. Awesome snow and no people. Definitely trickier terrain than Brundage (except Hidden Valley).


----------

